# DIY Crappie Nibbles



## Nightprowler (Apr 21, 2004)

Anybody know of a recipes for crappie nibble? I'd like to know what is in that stuff.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

If you're fishing the ogf crappie tourney I heard they really like nibbles made out of canned corn mixed with wheaties.  :T


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

The homemade play dough my wife and son make out of flower , once it dries a little is real close to what berkley crappie nibbles feel like as far as texture and can be colored with food coloring or koolaid. Id bet that with a little experimentation with the recipe and the addition of fish attractant you could come up with a decent alternative to buying from the store. I cant remember the recipe but you can probably find it online.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

First, you need to put two packs of maggots in a blender. . . . . .


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

creekcrawler said:


> First, you need to put two packs of maggots in a blender. . . . . .


Thats not a bad start actually


----------



## Rob (Mar 31, 2005)

Don't forget the sparkles from the strip bars!!


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Heehee. Stripper sparkles. . . . .. . .


----------



## Nightprowler (Apr 21, 2004)

Gonna try the playdoh basic ingredents and add fishy things like cod oil and anise extract, maybe a touch of garlic and sea salt. Then the magic fairy dust (glitter).


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Eegads, that sounds like a lot of work.

Wouldn't it be cheaper & easier to buy maggots/waxworms??


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

just keep tasting it till ya get it right 

I thought all this time they were mini marshmallows from instant hot chocolate! LOL


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

I can see it now.



> Honey, I wasn't at the strip joint. That's _the magic fairy dust (glitter)_ from fishing!


----------



## rolland (Jan 8, 2008)

honney me and my fishing buddy are goin to run up to the strip club to collect glitter for our niblet recipie... Im going to try it but im willing to bet she dosent buy it.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

Now I can't get my mind off those nipp...er, I mean nibbles...LOL
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

This thread is taking a turn for the worse. . .

But it is funny.

I'd suggest adding some of that raspberry stripper perfume too. . . .

Honey, can I have some singles to go fishing??


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

When I come home smelling like fish and coverd in sparkles I always have to convince the wife I wan't at the strip joint. I was just using crappie nibbles LOL


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

Here come the catfish!!!!!!!


----------

